# bottle feeding runt



## Kathryn121 (Nov 16, 2013)

My pygmy had triplets 2 days ago. 2 of the kids are doing well. There was one runt. She is about half the size of her siblings. When we found her she was still slimey and cold so I cleaned her up and suctioned her mouth and got her warm. I took her in and am bottle feeding cows milk. 

Up till last night feedings were going very well. She would take an ounce give or take every 3ish hours. Late last night she had little interest in eating and diarrhea started. The diarrhea is not terrible. Stools are yellow and not formed but not watery either.

She still has trouble walking too. Very wobbly. 

This is my first time with kids and with bottle feeding. Any advice to help this one is appreciated.


----------



## Kathryn121 (Nov 16, 2013)

I have quit milk and started electrolytes and have given probiotics.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is good. You could also give her a pinch of baking soda.


----------



## Kathryn121 (Nov 16, 2013)

How long do I leave her off of milk?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Until she stops having diarrhea! Make sure she is warm enough too - if they get chilled it can throw them off.


----------



## Shell2 (Apr 13, 2014)

Did she get colostrum from her mama? Babies need that within the first 12 hours after birth. Hope she comes around.


----------



## Kathryn121 (Nov 16, 2013)

She did get a few bottles of colostrum.


----------

